# Oil change on HS724



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

I bought a used Honda HS724 (wheeled version) and now have to do my first oil change. Looks like the drain plug with the chute is behind the wheel. Do you have to take off the wheel to do an oil change or do most of you just let it drain behind the wheel, which I think would make a mess?

Also, any idea on how much oil the engine requires? Didn't see that in the manual. Of course, I'll check it on the dipstick as I add it, but it's always good to have a starting point.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I have not changed the oil yet in my HSS928 with the same drain plug issue. I plan on driving the machine up on a 4x4 on one wheel so the engine is tilted. Then I will use a form-a-funnel to catch the oil. I'll put an old towel on top of the wheel under the drain to catch any drips. Some people are using a drainzit oil changing hose for their machines. Drainzit found on Amazon. I think I will put this on during the first oil change.

There is a wealth of knowledge from experts on this site. Use the Google custom search at the right hand top of the page and search. There is a thread called How the HECK do you change oil on a Honda without making a mess? This is an excellent thread and even has a utube presentation of an oil change on a HS928.


----------



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

Miles said:


> I have not changed the oil yet in my HSS928 with the same drain plug issue. I plan on driving the machine up on a 4x4 on one wheel so the engine is tilted. Then I will use a form-a-funnel to catch the oil. I'll put an old towel on top of the wheel under the drain to catch any drips. Some people are using a drainzit oil changing hose for their machines. Drainzit found on Amazon. I think I will put this on during the first oil change.
> 
> There is a wealth of knowledge from experts on this site. Use the Google custom search at the right hand top of the page and search. There is a thread called How the HECK do you change oil on a Honda without making a mess? This is an excellent thread and even has a utube presentation of an oil change on a HS928.


Thanks for the reply. I did see that video when I searched YouTube for how to do an oil change on Honda snowblowers: 



 However, the HS724 is even more difficult than they show on that video of the HS928 because the wheel comes up higher than the drain valve so there's no way to run a funnel from there like they do in the video.

Not sure if the Drainzit would be long enough. Just wondering for those who own this blower and didn't buy extra equipment to do the oil change, if they found it works best to take the wheel off and then use a funnel to drain it or if they tip it and drain it out of the oil fill tube (although I think the machine would be awkwardly heavy to tip on its side).


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Studly

Nice machine


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes, the wheel does need to come off, I'd advise on installing a drainzit for ease of use down the road. 

Here is how the drainzit fits the HS724 (track model). I installed it on a friends 828W as well and it is long enough to work around the wheel when doing an oil change.


----------



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

JnC said:


> Yes, the wheel does need to come off, I'd advise on installing a drainzit for ease of use down the road.
> 
> Here is how the drainzit fits the HS724 (track model). I installed it on a friends 828W as well and it is long enough to work around the wheel when doing an oil change.


Thanks for the reply. Once the Drainzit is on then you no longer have to remove the wheel, right?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^Yessir.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

oil capacity of hs724

0.79 quart
0.75 litre


----------



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> oil capacity of hs724
> 
> 0.79 quart
> 0.75 litre


Thanks!


----------



## Hondaforlife (Jan 23, 2018)

Has anyone used the 5w30 Royal Purple Oil?? Seems to be the top brand to use. I just haven't used it before.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^ I used it a few years ago for my first custom HS924, since then I have switched to Penzoil synthetic.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hondaforlife said:


> Has anyone used the 5w30 Royal Purple Oil?? Seems to be the top brand to use. I just haven't used it before.


Over rated, and over priced, from what I hear.


----------



## PaulYardy (Dec 12, 2016)

Does anyone remember the size of thread on the Oil plug for a HS724 GX200 model engine?

M10 or M12 or M14


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

PaulYardy said:


> Does anyone remember the size of thread on the Oil plug for a HS724 GX200 model engine?
> 
> M10 or M12 or M14


M10 by 1.25 pitch......


----------



## Joel_Kuszynski (Dec 4, 2020)

Miles said:


> I have not changed the oil yet in my HSS928 with the same drain plug issue. I plan on driving the machine up on a 4x4 on one wheel so the engine is tilted. Then I will use a form-a-funnel to catch the oil. I'll put an old towel on top of the wheel under the drain to catch any drips. Some people are using a drainzit oil changing hose for their machines. Drainzit found on Amazon. I think I will put this on during the first oil change.
> 
> There is a wealth of knowledge from experts on this site. Use the Google custom search at the right hand top of the page and search. There is a thread called How the HECK do you change oil on a Honda without making a mess? This is an excellent thread and even has a utube presentation of an oil change on a HS928.


Be cautious of tilting your motor when draining the oil. If you've ever been in the crank case of a GX engine you will see the drain sump is in the middle of the bottom of the case, with drains milled or cast into the bottom to the drain plugs on either side. If you have the motor tilted not all of the old oil will drain.


----------

